# Ist der Türeinbau eines Hauptschalters (noch) zulässig?



## Jwatec (24 Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
es gab schonmal ein solches Thema, aber da ist der letzte Eintrag von 2007. 
Da sich die Normen ja ständig ändern und man nicht immer alles lesen kann.....
Deshalb hier meine Frage: 
Ist der Einbau eines Hauptschalters z.B 3LD20xx von Siemens in einer Schaltschranktür zulässig, wenn er direkt verdrahtet wird, oder nicht? 
Wenn nein, dann bitte ich um Angabe einer Norm, damit ich da nachsehen kann. 

Ich meine jetzt keine Hauptschalter auf einer Montageplatte mit den langen Knebeln, sondern mir geht es um Verdrahtungen bis ca. 4 mm² und direkt angeschlossenen Kabeln. Dass 25mm² in einer Schaltschranktür nicht gerade sinvoll ist ist mir auch klar. Bitte keine Diskussion um Sinn oder Unsinn von Hauptschaltern mit langem Betätigungsknebel und Verriegelung der Tür.....

Vielen Dank schonmal für Eure Antworten.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (24 Januar 2014)

Hallo,

Ich hab leider keine Normierung griffbereit. Aber,

Sehe dar kein Problem. Würde dann z.b. Kabel mit Eigenschaft 3kV Hochflexibel wählen und dementsprechend auch die Tür erden direkt auf die Erdungsschiene.

DVH


----------



## Jwatec (27 Januar 2014)

Hallo de vliegende hollander,

Danke für die Info, werde ich so wahrscheinlich machen. 
Wir haben früher die Hauptschalter des öfteren in die Schaltschranktüren eingebaut, auch ohne 3 kV-Kabel. Die Frage ist aber, ob jemand   w e i ß  (!), ob es mittlerweile verboten ist und wenn ja, warum (bitte Norm oder ähnliches nennen). Ich sehe da eigentlich auch kein Problem und der Kunde will den Hauptschalter ja auch in der Tür haben. 
Nur möchte ich gerne Normkonform arbeiten und den Kunden zumindest darauf hinweisen, dass es eigentlich nicht erlaubt ist. Ich finde aber weder im Netz noch sonstwo eine passende Info.

Falls jemand also noch was w e i ß, bitte posten...


----------



## MSB (27 Januar 2014)

Naja es gilt nachwievor eigentlich "nur" die VDE0113,
die da sagt: Durchgängiges Schutzleitersystem zur Tür, und Flexible Leiter (Klasse 5/6).

Nachzulesen im Punk 13.3, Verdrahtung innerhalb von Gehäusen ...
Insofern ist der Stand von 2007 noch 100 Pro gültig und aktuell ...

Das mit dem 3kV Leitungen ist maximal nice to have, aber nicht Vorschrift in irgend einer Weise,
die einzige Forderung so indirekt: Die Leiter vor dem Hauptschalter sollten mit Gelben oder orangen Schutzschlauch versehen sein, oder von Haus aus diese Farbe besitzen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Blockmove (27 Januar 2014)

MSB schrieb:


> die einzige Forderung so indirekt: Die Leiter vor dem Hauptschalter sollten mit Gelben oder orangen Schutzschlauch versehen sein, oder von Haus aus diese Farbe besitzen.



Hast du mir mal die entsprechende Stelle in der Norm in der steht, dass die Leiter gelb oder orange sein dürfen.
Ich finde nämlich nur den Hinweis auf die Kennzeichnung mit Schutzschlauch.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Jwatec (27 Januar 2014)

die einzige Forderung so indirekt: Die Leiter vor dem Hauptschalter sollten mit Gelben oder orangen Schutzschlauch versehen sein, oder von Haus aus diese Farbe besitzen.


Hallo MSB,
ich habe mal bei Beuth nachgesehen. Es gibt einen Entwurf  der 60204 (VDE0113) von Januar 2011. Der gilt aber noch nicht und es  steht auch bei den geplanten Änderungen nix drin. Aslo gehe ich mal  davon aus, dass ich den Hauptschalter mit ganz normalen Drähten (Kl.  5/6) in der Tür verdrahten darf. Schutzleiter von der Tür zum Gestell  versteht sich von selbst.

Bezüglich der Farben habe ich einen  Artikel in der DE von 2005 gefunden: -->   www.elektro.net/wp-content/archiv/sites/13/2005/17/de_17_05_PP01.pdf
demnach DARF man Orange Leiter gar nicht verwenden!?
Was denn nun?
Vielleicht hätte ich die Frage auch besser bei DIN - VDE - etc reingestellt? Kann man das ändern?

Gruß, jwatec


----------



## MSB (27 Januar 2014)

@Jwatec
Über Farben zu diskutieren ist schon aus Prinzip sinnlos, da Farben nirgends wirklich knallhart definiert sind (Von Gelb-Grün als Schutzleiter und Blau als N abgesehen).
Bei Strenger Betrachtung ist der von dir verlinkte Artikel seit der Version 2007 der VDE0113 in der Form nicht mehr relevant, weil hier jetzt ausdrücklich auch Farbe zur Kennzeichnung zugelassen wird.
Diese Farben darfst du verwenden:
SCHWARZ, BRAUN, ROT, ORANGE, GELB, GRÜN, BLAU (einschließlich HELLBLAU), VIOLETT,
GRAU, WEISS, ROSA, TÜRKIS.

@Blockmove
Die Norm sagt hochgenau nur aus, das Stromkreise die nicht von der Netztrenneinrichtung = Hauptschalter abgeschaltet werden, farblich identifizierbar sein - sollen (nicht müssen).
Insofern ist Schutzschlauch oder PVC-Farbe noch nicht mal akademisch.
Schutzschlauch ist halt einfacher im Sinne der Lagerhaltung.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Jwatec (28 Januar 2014)

Hallo MSB,
Danke für die Antwort. Anhand des Artikels sieht man aber, wie unsinnig diese ganze Normerei manchmal ist. Was heute absolut verboten ist kann morgen schon erlaubt sein und umgekehrt. Das hat doch nichts mehr mit "Regeln der Technik" zu tun, sondern ist Blödsinn, den sich auch noch jeder ständig neu kaufen muss (das freut Beuth!) *vde* . Früher war PE rot und N grau. Heute ist L3 grau, na super.... Hoffentlich kommt kein Laie auf die Idee in einem alten Haus mit Drehstrom zu hantieren. :shock:
Aber wir schweifen vom Thema ab. Eigentlich ging es um den Hauptschalter. Falls also niemend aus technischer Sicht was dagegen hat, werde ich Hauptschalter weiter in Türen von Schaltkästen einbauen. Es sei denn, jemand erklärt mir warum nicht.
MfG, Jwatec.


----------



## UniMog (28 Januar 2014)

Jwatec schrieb:


> Hallo MSB,
> Das hat doch nichts mehr mit "Regeln der Technik" zu tun.



Das ist ein Satz da bekomme ich immer Angst........ "Regeln der Technik"  "Das ist doch nicht Stand der Technik"   

Meistens kommen solche Sprüche von Leuten die Ihren persönlichen Geschmack als das Mass aller Dinge oder als VDE Vorschrift verkaufen wollen und 
selber nur ein seidenes Halbwissen haben .......  Aber das nur als Anmerkung




So ganz verstehe ich aber nicht warum man fragt ob ein aktives Produkt also ein Hauptschalter der Firma Siemens der für
Türeinbau  ist ....... ob das zulässig ist ?!

Sind das Deine eigenen Gedanken gewesen oder kam es von einem Schlaumeier in eurem Betrieb ?


----------



## Jwatec (29 Januar 2014)

Hallo UniMog,nur keine Angst, ich habe nur  kritisiert, dass manche Änderungen in Normen nicht ganz nachvollziehbar  sind und alle Nase lang neue Versionen aller möglichen Normen  erscheinen, die man sich dann wieder bei Beuth für nicht ganz kleines  Geld kaufen muss. Vielleicht sollte man das mit dem Koran und der Bibel  auch mal so machen, dann wären die auch immer auf dem aktuellen  Stand... aber das auch nur als Anmerkung, ohne jemandem zu nahe treten  zu wollen. Diesen Teil bitte ich auch nicht weiter zu kommentieren,  sondern sachlich zu bleiben.

Ich habe das Thema deshalb  gestartet, weil es tatsächlich Schlaumeier gibt, die behaupten, das der  Türeinbau eines Hauptschalters seit neuestem unzulässig sei. Quellen  können die aber auch nicht nennen, deshalb meine Frage hier im Forum  nach fundierten Informationen.

Zu dem Hauptschalter folgendes aus dem Informationsmaterial von Siemens (Original-Text):
*

Ausführung der Drehantriebe*: 
Die  Drehantriebe der Schalter für Front- bzw. Bodenbefestigung werden an  Schaltschranktüren, Frontblechen oder Seitenwänden mittels  Vierlochverschraubung oder Zentrallochverschraubung mit einem  Standarddurchmesser von 22,5 mm befestigt und von außen geschaltet. In  der AUS-Stellung sind sie durch max. 3 Bügelschlösser mit einer  Bügelstärke von 8 mm abschließbar. Zusätzlich stehen Schaltgeräte mit  überlistbarem Türkupplungs-Drehantrieb zur Verfügung.....

Das die Schalter für *Fronttafeleinbau*  zulässig sind, bestreite ich nicht. Die Schalter für den Einbau in  Schaltschranktüren, mit Gestänge auf die Montageplatte, sind hiermit  ebenfalls beschrieben, da es die gleiche Baureihe ist. Ob aber der  Einbau eines Schalters mit direkt angebauten Kontakten in eine  Schaltschranktür zulässig ist, wird hier m.E. ebenfalls offengelassen.
Die  Unklarheit bleibt. Aber solange mir immer noch keiner das Gegenteil  (unzulässig) irgendwo zitieren kann, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es  zulässig war und ist.
Falls eine Stelle in einer Norm es ausdrücklich für zulässig erklärt, wäre ich natürlich auch erfreut.
Aktives  Produkt heißt ja noch lange nicht, dass ich es überall einbauen darf.  Komische Logik.... Wenn Du mir explizit zitieren kannst (z.B. BA von  Siemens oder so), dass z.B. der 3LD2003-0TK53 für *Schaltschranktüreinbau*  vorgesehen ist wäre ich auch zufrieden damit. Alles andere ist ja auch  nur Halbwissen oder persönlicher Geschmack und nicht irgendeine  Vorschrift oder Zulassung oder sowas.
Ich würde mich weiterhin über *F A K T E N *  freuen, sonst muss ich doch wieder in den Normen selbst suchen, was  wahrscheinlich nicht so zeitaufwändig ist, wie hier im Forum zu  diskutieren.
mfG. Jwatec


----------



## UniMog (29 Januar 2014)

Jwatec schrieb:


> Hallo UniMog,nur keine Angst, ich habe nur  kritisiert, dass manche Änderungen in Normen nicht ganz nachvollziehbar  sind und alle Nase lang neue Versionen aller möglichen Normen  erscheinen, die man sich dann wieder bei Beuth für nicht ganz kleines  Geld kaufen muss. Vielleicht sollte man das mit dem Koran und der Bibel  auch mal so machen, dann wären die auch immer auf dem aktuellen  Stand... aber das auch nur als Anmerkung, ohne jemandem zu nahe treten  zu wollen. Diesen Teil bitte ich auch nicht weiter zu kommentieren,  sondern sachlich zu bleiben.



100% ACK...... viele Sachen sind einfach nur Geld machen und besonders im Safety - Bereich..... das ist eine Art Erdölquelle im Vorschriftendschungel



Jwatec schrieb:


> Ich habe das Thema deshalb  gestartet, weil es tatsächlich Schlaumeier gibt, die behaupten, das der  Türeinbau eines Hauptschalters seit neuestem unzulässig sei. Quellen  können die aber auch nicht nennen, deshalb meine Frage hier im Forum  nach fundierten Informationen.



Ich wußte es...... da wäre es natürlich gut wenn man den Vögeln was schriftliches unter die Nase halten könnte....





Jwatec schrieb:


> Aktives  Produkt heißt ja noch lange nicht, dass ich es überall einbauen darf.  Komische Logik....



Naja nicht ganz..... Siemens ist ja ein großer Global-Player der für den Weltmarkt produziert und deshalb haben viele Produkte von Siemens so gut wie alle Zulassungen, Zertifikate und 
berücksichtigen viele Normen und Vorschriften und deshalb mache ich mir hier weniger Sorgen als beim Produktauslauf oder der Produktabkündigung.

Für mich ist der Fronttafeleinbau die Tür oder das Pult (Deckel)

Das beantwortet natürlich nicht Deine Frage aber warum machst du nicht einfachen einen Support Request auf und stellst die Frage direkt dem Hersteller ??????
Eine Rückmeldung wäre auch für uns im Forum von Interesse.....



Jwatec schrieb:


> Ich würde mich weiterhin über *F A K T E N *  freuen, sonst muss ich doch wieder in den Normen selbst suchen, was  wahrscheinlich nicht so zeitaufwändig ist, wie hier im Forum zu  diskutieren.
> mfG. Jwatec



Na wenn Du selber so schnell in der Suche bist wäre auch hier eine Rückmeldung für uns im Forum von Interesse.....

netten Gruß

UniMog


----------



## Jwatec (29 Januar 2014)

Hallo UniMog,

ich habe heute bei Siemens in Essen angerufen, aber auch keine sinnvolle Antwort erhalten. Die wussten jedenfalls nichts von einem Verbot. Ich werde das mit dem Service Request aufgreifen und mal bei Siemens nachfragen. Wenn ich eine Antwort erhalte, melde ich mich wieder.
mfG. Jwatec


----------



## UniMog (29 Januar 2014)

Bin mal gespannt ob Du da eine brauchbare Antwort bekommst....... von Essen werden wir auch betreut ;-)

Gruß


----------



## RH1973 (30 Januar 2014)

Dem Einbau von Hauptschaltern in Türen steht den Normen nach nichts im Wege,
zu Beachten ist lediglich ein entsprechender Schutzleiteranschluß an die Gehäusetür, sowie eine getrennte bzw farbliche Markierung der Leitungen von vor und nach dem Schalter, sowie eine Kennzeichnung mit Warnschild

Zitat der EN60204-1
Wo solch ein Stromkreis (Anmerkung:Zuleitungen zu HPS Lampenstromkreise ect.) nicht durch die Netz-Trenneinrichtung abgeschaltet wird:– muss (müssen) (ein) dauerhafte(s) Warnschild(er) nach​​​​in der Nähe der Netztrenneinrichtung angebrachtsein;
– muss eine entsprechende Aussage im Wartungshandbuch enthalten sein, und es gilt (gelten) eine odermehrere der folgenden Anforderungen der ausgenommene Stromkreis muss räumlich getrennt von anderen Stromkreisen sein oder​die Leiter müssen farblich identifizierbar sein.


Viele Grüße!!


----------



## Jwatec (12 März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
hat etwas gedauert, aber man hat ja nicht immer Zeit. Ich habe bei Siemens mal nachgefragt:

***   Türeinbau von Hauptschaltern   ***
Ich habe gehört, dass der Türeinbau von Hauptschaltern nicht (mehr) zulässig sein soll?? 
Es geht dabei um scharnierte Schaltkasten / Schaltschranktüren, bei denen die Drähte direkt am Hauptschalter angeklemmt werden und somit beim Öffnen der Tür jedesmal bewegt werden. 
Gibt es Einschränkungen oder Verbote, die Schalter in die Tür einzubauen, bzw. die Verdrahtung in die Türe zu legen? Gibt es ggf. Grenzwerte im Leiterquerschnitt?
Bisher wurde lediglich die Türe geerdet und die Hauptschalter in die Türen eingebaut.
Bitte teilen Sie mir auch die Normen mit, wo ich eventuelle Restriktionen nachlesen kann. 
Vielen Dank.und folgende Antworten erhalten, die ich hier nicht vorenthalten möchte:

1.)
Türeinbau
Der 3LD2 wird nach wie vor für den Türeinbau mit Frontbestigung eingesetzt.
Dabei reicht der Nennstrom von 16A bis zu 250A und der Querschnitt von 1...6qmm bis zu 185qmm mehrdrähtig - und 4....150qmm feindrähtig mit Adrendhülse.
Wenn die Schranktür des Schaltkastens öfter bewegt wird, dann sollte auf jeden Fall die feindähtige Leitungsausführung ausgewählt werden. Die Leitungen sind so zu befestigen, dass an den Klemmen kein Zug entsteht, wenn der Schaltkasten geöffnet wird. Außerdem müssen die Leitungen lang genug sein, dass der Schaltkasten geöffnet werden kann, ohne dass die Leitungen abreissen können.

2.)
Türkupplungsdrehantrieb
Wenn die 3LD2 Version mit Türkupplungsdrehantrieb verwendet wird, dann kann der 3LD2 im Schaltkasten selbst eingebaut werden. Die Schaltschranktür kann geönnet werden wenn der 3LD2 ausgeschaltet wird -oder in Stellung EIN, wenn die Handhabe überlistbar ausgeführt ist (3LD2 Spezialtypen, überlistbar) oder Umbau der Handhabe auf 8UC-Standard. Bei Abnahme der Tür kann der 3LD2 bzgl. Handhabe und Schaltwelle über den Kupplungsmitnehmer des 8UC auch getrennt werden- und später wieder eingehängt werden.

3.)
Zulassung
Alle 3LD2 Typen im Katalog LV10-2014 sind zugelassen -  und werden auch weltweit eingesetzt. Die unterliegen der Norm IEC 60947-3 , VDE 0660 Teil 107 und erfüllen die Trennerbedingungen. Nach IEC 60204-1, VDE 0113, Teil 1 werden die Hauptschalter Netz-Trenneinrichtung genannt. Die 3lD2 Schaöltgeräte sind nach UL 508 und CCC approbiert.

Weitere Hinweise finden Sie in unserem Katalog LV10-2014, Kap. 7, Seiten 7/3...7/5.
Die weiteren Ausführungen finden Sie auf den Seite 7/6...7/21. 

4.)
Katalog, technische Hinweise, Produktspektrum
LV10-2014 --> s.S.7/3....7/5 und 7/6...7/21
de::
http://www.automation.siemens.com/m...de/Seiten/order_form.aspx?nodeKey=key_9179047


Weitere Hinweise zur Abfrage:

5.)

Habe wegen Ihrer Anfrage explizit a) im Wek und b) beim Prüffeld nachfgefragt. 
Der Kollege, den ich heute gefragt habe, sitz auch im "internationenlen Normenausschuß".

Hinweis:
Es gab tatsächlich Anfragen bzw. Gedanken zu dieser Anforderung in Fachkreisen.
Siemens hat zu dieser Anforderung erst einmal interveniert - und wenn etwas kommen sollte, dauert es noch über ein Jahr, bis sich eine solche Anforderung durchsetz.
Ansonsten gelten die Hinweise 1.) ...4.) aus meiner ersten Email.

Fazit: Stand 03/2014: Einbau erlaubt aber Bestrebungen im Gange, dieses in Zukunft nicht mehr zuzulassen oder einzuschränken. Ansonsten nach EN 60204 aufbauen.

Ich hoffe, dem einen oder anderen hilft das :smile: . Bis demnächst im Forum.

Jwatec


----------



## blihger (1 November 2018)

Gibt es Neuigkeiten bezüglich der Thematik?


----------



## MSB (1 November 2018)

blihger schrieb:


> Gibt es Neuigkeiten bezüglich der Thematik?


Die o.g. Normen (v.a. 60204-1) sind nach wir vor gültig, folglich gibt es auch keine Neuigkeiten.


----------



## Captain Future (3 November 2018)

bis 250A.... bei uns kein Problem


----------



## element. (19 Dezember 2019)

Habe gerade eine Aussage zum Thema auf dem Tisch liegen, ohne klaren Normverweis.
Die Schaltschranktüre sei eine bewegliche trennende Schutzeinrichtung, und deshalb dürfe man die Netztrenneinrichtung da nicht einbauen.
Aus der 60204 oder MRL kann ich das nicht herleiten. Die 14119 habe ich leider nicht (gilt diese nur für verriegelbare Schutzeinrichtungen?)

Hat jemand eine Norm mit "Anforderungen an trennende Schutzeinrichtungen", aus denen sich die obenstehende Behauptung zur Netztrenneinrichtung ableiten ließe?


----------



## Blockmove (19 Dezember 2019)

element. schrieb:


> Die Schaltschranktüre sei eine bewegliche trennende Schutzeinrichtung, und deshalb dürfe man die Netztrenneinrichtung da nicht einbauen.



Und die Erde ist eine Scheibe 
Natürlich kann man das so auffassen. Die Schaltschranktür trennt dich vor den Gefahren im Schaltschrank.
So und jetzt kannst du das Spiel weitertreiben. Zugang mit normalen Schaltschrankschlüssel ist dann auch nicht mehr, da zu einfach manipulierbar.


----------



## Captain Future (20 Dezember 2019)

Bei uns im Büro haben wir auch jemanden der den ganzen Tag DIN und Norm studiert und in alle Richtungen auslegt.
Wenn man nicht aufpasst weiß man am Ende Des Tages nicht mehr was geht und was nicht geht.


----------



## Blockmove (20 Dezember 2019)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Bei uns im Büro haben wir auch jemanden der den ganzen Tag DIN und Norm studiert und in alle Richtungen auslegt.
> Wenn man nicht aufpasst weiß man am Ende Des Tages nicht mehr was geht und was nicht geht.



Wenn Sicherheit zur Religion wird und DIN und EN zu Bibel oder Koran


----------



## BUKO (15 September 2020)

In der EN 60204-1:2019 (2018) Kapitel 11 Schaltgeräte: Anordnung, Befestigung und Gehäuse seht folgendes in Abschnitt 11.2.1:

_„Geräte, außer solche für Bedienung, Anzeige, Messung und Kühlung, dürfen nicht an Türen und an abnehmbaren Zugangsabdeckungen von Gehäusen angebracht sein.“_

Somit ist ein Hauptschalter mit integrierte Netztrenneinrichtung nach EN 60204-1:2019 nicht an der Tür zulässig.

Sitzt jetzt die Netztrenneinrichtung (Schaltgerät) auf der Montageplatte und eine Achse führt zum in der Tür eingebauten Drehgriff, gilt der Drehgriff dann als Bedienteil und wäre somit nach 11.2.1 zulässig.

Viele Grüße
Buko


----------



## Cassandra (15 September 2020)

BUKO schrieb:


> _„Geräte, außer solche für Bedienung, Anzeige, Messung und Kühlung, dürfen nicht an Türen und an abnehmbaren Zugangsabdeckungen von Gehäusen angebracht sein.“_
> 
> Somit ist ein Hauptschalter nach EN 60204-1:2019 nicht an der Tür zulässig.


Sofern Ein- und Ausschalten auch eine Bedienung ist, ist der Hauptschalter in der Tür aber doch OK… 

Die Auslegung macht so keinen Sinn!

Ich würde eher überlegen, was elektrisch dagegen spricht.
Zum Beispiel sehe ich bei Hauptschalter mit Anschlussleitungen bis 6mm² überhaupt kein Problem, wenn der Ort vom Hauptschalter gut gewählt ist und die Leitungen vernünftig verlegt sind.

Beim Anschluss von 150mm² erübrigt sich diese Diskussion. Da gibt es sehr wahrscheinlich auch keine Schalter, die direkt in der Tür verbaut werden können. Falls doch, wird der elektrische Anschluss spannend. Auch die Tragkraft der Scharniere wird dann zum Thema!


----------

